# using compressor indoors



## matchley

I have recently bought a 6 gallon air compressor and am wondering if i can use it indoors. the instructions say not to, but that seems like overkill. 

i am putting in flooring on the second floor and need the thing upstairs, or need to buy a super long air hose.

any precautions?

thanks!


----------



## jerryh3

Is there a reason it says not to use it indoors? It probably exceeds the safe noise limits operating in a closed space. Wear ear protection and you should be fine. It is an electric compressor right?


----------



## Sir MixAlot

I'd buy the 100' of hose. Then you can communicate w/ others, listen to the radio, and think clearly while working without the loud noise that an air compressor makes. But if you don't mind the noise and the compressor is electric, then ear plugs should do the trick. :hammer:


----------



## Lansing

First I wear hearing aids and now only have 40% of normal hearing left...I hope you can figure why I told you that...I hear ringing in my ears all the time as well...Not nice believe me...

If you can't get a hose long enough to come from outside ?? you could put the rig in a room your not using to cut the noise some in the one your working on ...BUT do wear the right hearing protection...I grew up where they were laughed at but now the hearing aids companies are getting rich of this issue...Its Not over kill....


----------



## DangerMouse

be sure to get a longer hose, do NOT go with a long extension cord.

'nuff said

DM


----------



## Lansing

MdangermouseM said:


> be sure to get a longer hose, do NOT go with a long extension cord.
> 
> 'nuff said
> 
> DM


I agree with your answer but could you state the reason why not to use a long cord...


----------



## DangerMouse

compressors have high amps and the longer the cord, the higher the resistance. overheating the cord and screwing up the machine. my old compressor won't even START with an extention cord! it just sits there looking at me all stupid until i plug it in right. (only happened once, but still, i learned.) sorry no explaination before, i was in a hurry.

DM


----------



## Lansing

Thanks for the answer...It makes good sense just as you said...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

matchley said:


> I have recently bought a 6 gallon air compressor and am wondering if i can use it indoors. the instructions say not to, but that seems like overkill.
> 
> i am putting in flooring on the second floor and need the thing upstairs, or need to buy a super long air hose.
> 
> any precautions?
> 
> thanks!


When I bought my air compressor, I also purchased two 50 foot air hoses from Costco for about $60. So far, I've only had to use one, and it's too long most of the time. Still, the small cost of two 50 foot air hoses will allow you to keep your compressor in your basement but use compressed air tools anywhere in your house.


----------



## amakarevic

why did you need such a large compressor ?


----------



## Lansing

Was told that its better to buy more air than less when getting a compressor...Whatever the project your needs will be covered...


----------



## duane1982

You can never have enough air. I like to buy compressors that pump to 200 psi and have good scfm. That way I have enough air to run my guns and have enough psi so if I need to use it to take lug nuts off with an impact wrench it has enough oommphff to do it :thumbup:


----------



## MgMopar

amakarevic said:


> why did you need such a large compressor ?


:confused1:
A 6 gallon compressor does not seem very LARGE it would still be very portable and would be able to be plugged into a standard wall outlet. I use compressors for everything from air files, impacts, spray gun to roofing nailers. I haven't used much smaller then a 20 gallon for anything but to fill tires in quite some time. 


Compressors small or large are noisy and ideally should be located away from your work area regardless of size. :yes:


----------

